# Retro Synth / Electro 80s



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 17, 2017)

Hej Guys,

Don´t know how much people are here into that kind of synth stuff, but apart from orchestral music I love to do those sounds also.


And the last and fith track: 



Update. Here is the 4th track:





and a second one:



update: and a third one:



Any Feedback appreciated.
A side note:
I am a truely beginner in that music style neither I have experience in composition nor production wise in that field(are there any here who have a grip on that?), this are my first tracks in that genre I have to say..so bare that in mind.
Everything is done from scratch, no drumloops used, the synths are mostly free synths or cubase stock plug in synths.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Barmey (Mar 17, 2017)

Reminds me a little of Run Lola Run.. which I hope is a compliment  I think the composition is great! Personal preference, I wish there were more variations dynamically and also to the rhythm of that lead sawtooth driving bass instrument.. And as you mentioned the mix isn't there yet. Bring out the musical elements that are most important.. allow them to pull the listener away from the other elements... if that makes sense.. But hope this helps. Keep it up!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 17, 2017)

I HAVE to like this because it's got a quote from one of my favourite movie series of all time, and one of my favourite characters!!! Pinhead has so much cool dialogue. But aside from that, this music is GREAT! You are so diverse Alexander! The groove is so infectious and the sounds are really up-front and intense. I love the chord progression at around 1:00

You were deliberately going for a retro 80s sound, and I think you certainly achieved that, the slapping bass sound and the deep reverby snare really captured that time nicely. Some of the low synths sound a bit more modern though, HOWEVER they are super cool so I suppose you don't have to be too obsessed with being purely retro.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice work, it is original, sounds good for your first time, it was also interesting. Nice


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Cool thanks for the suggestions and feedback. @novaburst, @zacnelson @Barmey Here is another one. Same style, but a tad faster and darker. I am planning to write a couple of those songs, maybe 4-5, lets see. Feels a bit like vacation from orchestral tunes writing.


----------



## sazema (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice, sound and Hellraiser, can't be bad


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 20, 2017)

I really like your second track too Alex! Great mix also. That snare is HUUGGEE!  I feel like having another one of my Hellraiser marathon (although I only like the first 4 movies, what about you?)


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 20, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I really like your second track too Alex! Great mix also. That snare is HUUGGEE!  I feel like having another one of my Hellraiser marathon (although I only like the first 4 movies, what about you?)



I have seen all of them, but my favorites are the first 4 movies, and there I would say the First and second one. If I would have to decide just one of them, then definitely Hellraiser II. I am a collector also of the Puzzleboxes. I have a custom very special one..

Actually I am working on a third track entitled "Demons to some, Angels to others". It is still on 4/4 but slower and has syncopes and works with a triplet feel. Lets see, maybe in a few days I will upload this one too.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow I'm identical to you, Hellraiser 2 is DEFINITELY my favourite!!! I have watched it countless times, I never grow tired of it. Just a brilliant film, and it probably doesn't get the recognition it deserves.


----------



## sazema (Mar 20, 2017)

This one is also interesting when we are at 80's synths etc...



A little bit of Berlin school, slower beat and good mood.


----------



## AdamAlake (Mar 20, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hej Guys,
> 
> Don´t know how much people are here into that kind of synth stuff, but apart from orchestral music I love to do those sounds also.
> 
> ...




Awesome stuff, I am a big fan of synthwave and old horror movies. Did you get featured on New Retro Wave?


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a list of cool Pinhead quotes to inspire you further!  http://freddyknifefingers.wikia.com/wiki/Pinhead/Quotes


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 20, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Here's a list of cool Pinhead quotes to inspire you further!  http://freddyknifefingers.wikia.com/wiki/Pinhead/Quotes



Cool thanks !



AdamAlake said:


> Awesome stuff, I am a big fan of synthwave and old horror movies. Did you get featured on New Retro Wave?


No, not yet or lets say, these are 2 first songs I have ever written anf they are like a test for me to see and get comfortable to write for this kind of style. (I am coming from orchestral filmmusic)


----------



## novaburst (Mar 20, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Cool thanks !
> 
> 
> No, not yet or lets say, these are 2 first songs I have ever written anf they are like a test for me to see and get comfortable to write for this kind of style. (I am coming from orchestral filmmusic)


Well it does seem like you have been doing it for a long, I don't hear no struggling and still can hear the artistic feel both in the first and 2nd piece


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 22, 2017)

novaburst said:


> Well it does seem like you have been doing it for a long, I don't hear no struggling and still can hear the artistic feel both in the first and 2nd piece



Oh, thanks..probably because I am listening my whole life this music, not sure. 
And here is 3rd track. 
Don´t get bored by the beginning, because it is slow..the track later takes more of.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 23, 2017)

Love Hellraiser, years ago i wrote a dubstep track inspired by it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Love Hellraiser, years ago i wrote a dubstep track inspired by it.




Cool Man!  Thanks for sharing that track. I like it.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

And here is a 4th one:
Fight for your life.
This one is a bit more with basic harmonies and not that dark as the previous ones.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh wow! Actually I think this one is my favourite! It's got a very cool emotion to it, and I like the emptiness in the mix (compared to the others). I can imagine a very cool 80s video clip with lots of TRON-style animation and lasers and geometrical patterns


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 23, 2017)

By the way, I'd love to know what samples you used for the drumkits?


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, I feel that this last one feels a bit more authentically 80s, it doesn't seem to have as much of a modern blend in the sounds.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Oh wow! Actually I think this one is my favourite! It's got a very cool emotion to it, and I like the emptiness in the mix (compared to the others). I can imagine a very cool 80s video clip with lots of TRON-style animation and lasers and geometrical patterns



Truth is: This is not empty. It is just not so overpacked and overloaded like the other ones, which leads me to the conclusion: less is much more. But yeah. As I said: I have never done before any of those tracks and style in my life so I am learning by doing..



zacnelson said:


> By the way, I'd love to know what samples you used for the drumkits?


Sure, I will look up the samples I used..all free samples..most thing I spent was on postprocessing them in cubase with compression, eq, a bit delay and sidechaining. I will send you via email the links. In particular you can use any 808 Drum Samples. The fat sound actually comes from layering different samples and then compressing them on a groupbus together, using a transient shaper helps also in addition In this project I layered 3 different Bassdrum samples and 2 snare samples. 2 Bassdrum Samples had delay and reverb, compression eq, joined by a third bassdrum, with much drier approach for punch and impact. It is a bit like micing orchestral samples for me, or lets say: that was my intention. If you like I could look up exactly what I did in that chain.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

@zacnelson Ah and that is my precious handmade puzzlebox, made by the awesome hands of the pyramid gallery in USA. Much love to them. I met the boss of the company. He is really nice and a great guy.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

These tracks are TOO much fun! 

Sounds like Xfer Nerve on a couple of tracks? Really had a great time listening.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Oh, thanks..probably because I am listening my whole life this music, not sure.
> And here is 3rd track.
> Don´t get bored by the beginning, because it is slow..the track later takes more of.




I don't find it boring at all. I'm wondering at what synths you have for go tos. I could have sworn I heard some Sylenth and/or Massive scattered, or one of their imitators. Do you have a limiter cranked on the bus of these tunes?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I don't find it boring at all. I'm wondering at what synths you have for go tos. I could have sworn I heard some Sylenth and/or Massive scattered, or one of their imitators. Do you have a limiter cranked on the bus of these tunes?



I used here Halion One, Orpheus, Latte free, Oberon 8 free vst, Dexed, some more cubase Stock plug Synths like Spector, Embracer and Mystic etc, yes on the masterbus is a limiter. For delay cubase stock plugs, for reverb quantum leap spaces on the masterbus


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> These tracks are TOO much fun!
> 
> Sounds like Xfer Nerve on a couple of tracks? Really had a great time listening.



What Xfer Nerve? Sorry, is that a plugin? Sorry for the dumb question though :D No there is no xfer in there. see my other post.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I used here Halion One, Orpheus, Latte free, Oberon 8 free vst, Dexed, some more cubase Stock plug Synths like Spector, Embracer and Mystic etc, yes on the masterbus is a limiter. For delay cubase stock plugs, for reverb quantum leap spaces on the masterbus



QL, heck yeah! Great reverb, I use it a lot. Dexed is an excellent instrument, one I probably would have paid for. I actually use it far more than FM8. You can do a lot of cool things with it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> What Xfer Nerve? Sorry, is that a plugin? Sorry for the dumb question though :D No there is no xfer in there. see my other post.



Nerve is a mostly hip hop and dubstep drum machine from the people who brought you Serum. It's got a great sound, but you obviously don't need it. Sounds like you have the percussion side of things well in hand. When doing this kind of music I use Geist, Zebra HZ, Bazille, Superior Drummer, and Battery for percussion. Sometimes I make whole tracks using nothing _but_ HZ (my own patches) for percussion!

Oh I also use Spark Vintage and Dubstep, mostly for sketches. They don't hold up very often on their own.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Nerve is a mostly hip hop and dubstep drum machine from the people who brought you Serum. It's got a great sound, but you obviously don't need it. Sounds like you have the percussion side of things well in hand. When doing this kind of music I use Geist, Zebra HZ, Bazille, Superior Drummer, and Battery for percussion. Sometimes I make whole tracks using nothing _but_ HZ (my own patches) for percussion!
> 
> Oh I also use Spark Vintage and Dubstep, mostly for sketches. They don't hold up very often on their own.



So I guess it is not mandatory to have all that commercial plugs / libraries?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> So I guess it is not mandatory to have all that commercial plugs / libraries?



Nah, you're doing better than fine with what you have. Au fond, that's all that really matters, isn't it? Having the tools to fulfill your ambitions? Because sounds to me as though you're there. Unless you're a collector (been there, regret it when it comes to synths and libraries).


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Nah, you're doing better than fine with what you have. Au fond, that's all that really matters, isn't it? Having the tools to fulfill your ambitions? Because sounds to me as though you're there. Unless you're a collector (been there, regret it when it comes to synths and libraries).



In the end I think you can have millions of great samplers, but what is with the music in the end. I think ..get a few sounds and concentrate on ideas for the song writing, because this is what is also (maybe even more) important.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 23, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> In the end I think you can have millions of great samplers, but what is with the music in the end. I think ..get a few sounds and concentrate on ideas for the song writing, because this is what is also (maybe even more) important.



It seems to work for you, go for it!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 24, 2017)

And hopefully the last and fifth one for this week, done this morning:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 24, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> And hopefully the last and fifth one for this week, done this morning:




Why stop now, this is super 80s FUN!!!


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 24, 2017)

I haven't listened completely to all the tracks but what I've heard sounds great, particularly when it's all free instruments and you've never done this style before.

As was mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm also of the opinion that the tracks generally are too busy. But I guess that's more a personal preference than anything.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 24, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> I haven't listened completely to all the tracks but what I've heard sounds great, particularly when it's all free instruments and you've never done this style before.
> 
> As was mentioned earlier in the thread, I'm also of the opinion that the tracks generally are too busy. But I guess that's more a personal preference than anything.



Thanks for your input. es, that is true, and it applies to the first 3 tracks. "Gunship" and "Fight for your life" seem to me a bit more relaxed laid back plus they are not that dense which I think is overall better.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 24, 2017)

'Fight for your life' is easily my favourite. 

There's this distorted synth which appear in pretty much all the tracks - might not be exactly the same sound, but I particularly don't like it on 'Your suffering will be legendary, even in hell'. But again, it might just be my taste - I'm not a big fan of NIN or 'Industrial' in general, which it leans towards.


----------



## Score&Sound (Mar 28, 2017)

Just one word: Awesome!

I was trying to do something like this too, but i came up with a different sound :-D


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 30, 2017)

Here is another one which took somehow more time than the other tracks, guess because it sounds probably simpel, but it wasn´t for me that easy to assemble, maybe just because it is so straight forward. Anyways, here we go:



Edit: Added some Sax-Lines.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 30, 2017)

I quite like this new track Alexander, it gets better in the second half. I thought overall it seems incomplete somehow.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Mar 30, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I quite like this new track Alexander, it gets better in the second half. I thought overall it seems incomplete somehow.



Hi,

Thanks for the input here. What would you add or change, or where is something incomplete? More electric guitar? :D I thought to leave a bit more space / room (probably for vocals) as it feels more relaxed. But I am open to ideas / suggestions.


----------

